# Chain Link Fence- Removable post



## dlamora (Apr 26, 2011)

I have two areas of fence that need to be put up and I would like to have a 7' to 10' ( I can make it either or) section that I can pop one post out of the ground and swing ( a gate that doesnt look like a gate) and the other area is a small one that I would like to be able to remove a post to be able to drive through at some point (if we ever move out!) 

The key element is that I do NOT need to utilize these enough to warrant a double swing gate for the one area. 

So what, if any, is the best way to create a post that I can take out of the ground? I was thinking along the lines of pvc section set in the cement and inside a sauna tube that the pole can slide into.? Im just a bean counter so any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think your idea of a pvc lined hole is the way I would do it----Just make sure the pvc drains into a gravel lined hole---or the pipe will fill with water and rust the fence pipe --of the frost will push the pipe out of the hole---Mike---


----------



## Kenlguy (Apr 25, 2011)

Another option would be to make your "gate" section a seperate makeup. In other words, stop your fence at the gate and start a 7-10' section to the next post. Then when you move out, just take that section of the fence down and easily put it back up again.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I did similar once. Just made the fence with a ~10 opening. Then made up a section that stood up in the opening. Had a fence company made up the removable section. Worked well for occasional access.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

When a chain link fence is installed properly, the fabric is supposed to be 'stretched' between the posts. I don't think you will be able to do your original idea of one removable post with out the chain link looking loose and flabby, or the post leaning in under the tension. Your best bet is as suggested by kenlguy and vsheetz and make a framed, removable section of the desired width.


----------



## dlamora (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

I really appreciate the ideas and opinions everyone. I think I am going to take my time with this one! I think I am going to use a combo with the PVC for the one section and I agree and like the removable section of fence rather than a swinging one.

Again I appreciate all the help. 

Dan


----------

